# new to dove hunting???



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I am a new resident in Nodak and i since waterfowl is not open in yet i thought that i would try my luck on doves. the problem is ive never hunted them before. where do i look for these birds do you hunt tree lines brush piles feilds or what?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

In the daytime you have to walk to find them, usually along shelterbelts. It would be nice to have a sunflower or bean field nearby, or even a recently disced or plowed field. In the mornings and evenings you want to catch them coming to a water hole. Pass shoot them by the watering hole or at the ends of the shelterbelts on their way to the watering hole. You probably don't have too much time left to hunt them, they really leave early around here!


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

tree lines and harvested fields e a r l y in the morning.
size 7 or 7 1/2 shot in high velocity works for me, and don't
forget,... take plenty of shells, dove season is just around the corner
again so be prepared and practice on those clays.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

When does dove open in Arizona?

When I visit my Dad in the Phoenix area during winter I am amazed at the number of doves I see.


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

beginning in september and then again around december,
our fish and game dept. likes to catch us off gaurd with new surveys
and #'s and change the season off by a whole week or so, new regs.
haven't been published yet, but it's always in sept.

always a pleasure to give info. to a fellow hunter.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

The best results I have had Dove hunting is to hunt the freshly harvested wheat fields!! Non-STOP action. I use 9 shot!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I usually have good luck finding a sunflower field and just walk the edge and let the dogs flush them out and retrieve them. They also like dead trees to roost in. Try and find a spot with flowers and water and there will be plenty of doves. They all seem to disappear when the temp hits 30 or so.


----------

